# Skipper's Adventures - Week 34 Camp David Retreat



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 34

​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

At last Skipper gets some well earned relaxation :spy:hoto: Or in fact is really a secret agent scoping out any terror threat that might be lurking ???:S


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahaha maybe his new adventure is in Camp David? No time to relax for secret agents!!


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

You look so handsome Skipper. :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww Skipper you are so adorable. I hope you have a lot of fun at your camping trip and get to do pretty cool things there. Another great adventure from Skippers adventures.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Skipper forgot to take me along...I love camping!!!I hope you get plenty of relaxing time Skipper


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Skipper and little brother Scooter are having some leisure time and enjoying nature to the fullest!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Camp David...the place where president's go to relax, get away from it all if you will. We all know though, that in the past, president's have also used Camp David as a place to hold important meeting's with the highest ranking people from government's around the world. This photo, upon close examination, is indicative of just that....but only to our Skipper trained eyes my friend's....yes, only to our eyes...

This is what we know....the foliage on the tree's indicate late august, early September, so this meeting has already taken place....another clever ploy by our boy Skip to send our enemies down the wrong path...brilliant ! Being from far off land's, they are unlikely to realize the foliage issue. Another thing we see that really set's off siren's for those of us who follow Skip...he has his main man Scooter with him, another sign that something large is ongoing...could this have been the meeting that led to the last meeting we saw in adventure 34 ? Was our boy Skip, the world's greatest secret agent....:spy:..... even at either meeting.....Some thing's we just can't know....some thing's are better unknown to all but Skip himself, and his closest ally Scoot...rest easy free world...They are on the job, and all is well....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



At last Skipper gets some well earned relaxation :spy:hoto: Or in fact is really a secret agent scoping out any terror threat that might be lurking ???:S

Click to expand...

 One will never know, Cathy! 



despoinaki said:



Hahahaha maybe his new adventure is in Camp David? No time to relax for secret agents!!

Click to expand...

 Oh my, the public is catching on to the high level of espionage that takes place on a daily basis! :wow:



Juhi said:



You look so handsome Skipper. :hug:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Miss Juhi!



LynandIndigo said:



Aww Skipper you are so adorable. I hope you have a lot of fun at your camping trip and get to do pretty cool things there. Another great adventure from Skippers adventures.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn! 



kwatson said:



Skipper forgot to take me along...I love camping!!!I hope you get plenty of relaxing time Skipper 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kim!



aluz said:



I see Skipper and little brother Scooter are having some leisure time and enjoying nature to the fullest! 

Click to expand...

 Even the POTUS and his Chief of Staff have to take time to eat the blackberries -- uh, I mean smell the roses. 



jonah said:



Camp David...the place where president's go to relax, get away from it all if you will. We all know though, that in the past, president's have also used Camp David as a place to hold important meeting's with the highest ranking people from government's around the world. This photo, upon close examination, is indicative of just that....but only to our Skipper trained eyes my friend's....yes, only to our eyes...

This is what we know....the foliage on the tree's indicate late august, early September, so this meeting has already taken place....another clever ploy by our boy Skip to send our enemies down the wrong path...brilliant ! Being from far off land's, they are unlikely to realize the foliage issue. Another thing we see that really set's off siren's for those of us who follow Skip...he has his main man Scooter with him, another sign that something large is ongoing...could this have been the meeting that led to the last meeting we saw in adventure 34 ? Was our boy Skip, the world's greatest secret agent....:spy:..... even at either meeting.....Some thing's we just can't know....some thing's are better unknown to all but Skip himself, and his closest ally Scoot...rest easy free world...They are on the job, and all is well....

Click to expand...

President Skip is pleased that only the most highly skilled intelligence analysts are able to discern details observed by none other than our own J.O.N.A.H.!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha - Camp David, of course!
But I am wondering - does Scooter realize that this is not a camping outing with pup tents?...(Little brothers - you know!)*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Ha Ha - Camp David, of course!
But I am wondering - does Scooter realize that this is not a camping outing with pup tents?...(Little brothers - you know!)

Click to expand...

:laughing: Good point, Ollie! *


----------

